# Tivo Mini over WiFI



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

I just bought a refurbished Tivo Mini. It's my understanding that this has only Ethernet and no WiFi. 

I bought a WiFi/Ethernet bridge. I plan to use this to bridge from my WiFi network to my new Mini (when it arrives). My TiVo is connected via Wifi. 

Will this setup work?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Whoever58 said:


> I just bought a refurbished Tivo Mini. It's my understanding that this has only Ethernet and no WiFi.
> 
> I bought a WiFi/Ethernet bridge. I plan to use this to bridge from my WiFi network to my new Mini (when it arrives). My TiVo is connected via Wifi.
> 
> Will this setup work?


No. Your setup will successfully fool the Mini into thinking it is connected to your network via ethernet, but the TiVo also needs to be connected by ethernet for this set-up to work.

Additionally, even if you then connect the TiVo to your network via ethernet, then the answer becomes "Maybe" because it will all depend on the robustness of your WiFi/Ethernet bridge.


----------



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'll try with another WiFi/Ethernet bridge, to fool the Tivo into thinking it is on Ethernet. 

If it doesn't work, then I will have to consider the effort to extend my wired network, or perhaps set up another WiFi network on a different frequency or channel just for the TiVo devices


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Whoever58 said:


> I'll try with another WiFi/Ethernet bridge, to fool the Tivo into thinking it is on Ethernet.
> If it doesn't work, then I will have to consider the effort to extend my wired network, or perhaps set up another WiFi network on a different frequency or channel just for the TiVo devices


That has a good chance of working. It depends if you have a good router and decent bridge. What model TiVo?

I have been using a basic Roamio connected to a EX7000 that is a host for a A93 Mini using (at the moment) a WUMC710. I can stream or watch TV forever without disconnects or dropouts. I use the same band/channel/frequency for all TiVo units. My other stuff can use a different channel if it wants to, plus a printer using 2.4GHz.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

If you wait 6 months, you'll be able to buy the Wifi Adapter for Tivo Minis

TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Slated For Midyear Release @ $60


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> What model TiVo?


^This^

Obviously not a Premiere, but chance of success are best with a BOLT and least with a 4-tuner Roamio.

Just for completeness sake, is MoCA (networking over coax) not possible - for either the DVR or Mini? (What's your Internet connection type? Is the DVR tuning OTA or cable? Where do you have coax outlets available? ...)



Whoever58 said:


> I just bought a refurbished Tivo Mini. It's my understanding that this has only Ethernet and no WiFi.


It's correct that TiVo Minis lack built-in Wi-Fi, but they are capable of either Ethernet or MoCA connectivity.


----------



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> ^This^
> 
> Obviously not a Premiere, but chance of success are best with a BOLT and least with a 4-tuner Roamio.


My Tivo is a Roamio. Currently with a Cablecard installed, but we do so much streaming that I am considering installing an antenna.



> Just for completeness sake, is MoCA (networking over coax) not possible - for either the DVR or Mini? (What's your Internet connection type? Is the DVR tuning OTA or cable? Where do you have coax outlets available? ...)
> 
> It's correct that TiVo Minis lack built-in Wi-Fi, but they are capable of either Ethernet or MoCA connectivity.


My cable comes into the house at multiple places, getting the appropriate filter or filters in place could be difficult


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zubinh said:


> If you wait 6 months, you'll be able to buy the Wifi Adapter for Tivo Minis
> 
> TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Slated For Midyear Release @ $60


I have four Mini (A92, A93 and A95) and all use a wireless adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I have four Mini (A92, A93 and A95) and all use a wireless adapter.


And I expect that compatible wireless bridges can be had for less than $60 per. The soon-to-be-released TiVo wireless adapter will offer benefits over a generic wireless bridge (direct wireless cnnxn to a BOLT DVR, configurable via TiVo UI), but no reason to wait if the user is capable of the simple steps of configuring a generic wireless bridge.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Whoever58 said:


> My cable comes into the house at multiple places, getting the appropriate filter or filters in place could be difficult


Do you have multiple coax runs to your home from the provider pole, or do all the coax runs emanate from some junction box on the side of the house? The former would be a speed bump to a *whole home* MoCA network, but may not preclude MoCA connectivity for one or the other of your TiVo boxes.

For the improved performance, and to free-up the wireless spectrum, exploring a MoCA connection would be worthwhile. Wireless is entirely doable, given the right gear and environment, but Ethernet and MoCA are preferable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> And I expect that compatible wireless bridges can be had for less than $60 per. The soon-to-be-released TiVo wireless adapter will offer benefits over a generic wireless bridge (direct wireless cnnxn to a BOLT DVR, configurable via TiVo UI), but no reason to wait if the user is capable of the simple steps of configuring a generic wireless bridge.


I expect to buy one as soon as it's available. It will be the first USB adapter, since the wireless G, that will work with a TiVo. What did I say? Stop speculation. I need to follow my own advice.


----------



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Do you have multiple coax runs to your home from the provider pole, or do all the coax runs emanate from some junction box on the side of the house? The former would be a speed bump to a *whole home* MoCA network, but may not preclude MoCA connectivity for one or the other of your TiVo boxes.
> 
> For the improved performance, and to free-up the wireless spectrum, exploring a MoCA connection would be worthwhile. Wireless is entirely doable, given the right gear and environment, but Ethernet and MoCA are preferable.


All the coax runs emanate from a box on the side of the house.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Whoever58 said:


> All the coax runs emanate from a box on the side of the house.


Then MoCA should be doable, provided coax outlets connected to the shared coax plant.

A couple parallel threads w/ others working through their planned MoCA setups...

Bolt+ with Tuning Adapter kills my Minis :(
New TiVo User Questions about CableCards/Provider
Loads more on the site, plus any number of TCFers willing to assist.


----------



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Then MoCA should be doable, provided coax outlets connected to the shared coax plant.
> 
> A couple parallel threads w/ others working through their planned MoCA setups...
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I am going to try to use the Ethernet bridge/WiFI approach. I have one bridge installed, another on order plus a new WiFI router (will be configured as an access point, not a router). There should be plenty of bandwidth available with the new Wifi access point (supports b/g/n). I needed a new access point anyway.

We do a lot of streaming over Wifi, using both the Tivo and Roku boxes. It works well, even with the old, slower access point (WRT54GL) that we have.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like you were due for a wireless upgrade, so good to hear.

Of course, another good way to upgrade wireless performance is to shift traffic that can be wired off the wireless spectrum, leaving the wireless spectrum to those devices with no other networking option.


----------



## Whoever58 (Jan 29, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Sounds like you were due for a wireless upgrade, so good to hear.
> 
> Of course, another good way to upgrade wireless performance is to shift traffic that can be wired off the wireless spectrum, leaving the wireless spectrum to those devices with no other networking option.


My second Wifi/Ethernet bridge arrived, so I continued with the setup of the Mini. The Mini saw the Roamio, and then put a screen that the Mini had the "New Experience" version of software, but my Roamio did not. I opted to downgrade the Mini.

Unfortunately, the attempted downgrade resulted in a boot loop on the Mini.

The Wireless spectrum is quite crowded here. I had already moved my access point to CH 11.


----------



## skibum80906 (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> I have four Mini (A92, A93 and A95) and all use a wireless adapter.


What kind of wireless adapter are you using? Will the standard Tivo wireless adapter work?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skibum80906 said:


> What kind of wireless adapter are you using? Will the standard Tivo wireless adapter work?


A TiVo wireless N adapter will work, given that it has short range and crap for a UI.
There's no silver bullet here. Can't you use MoCA, Ethernet or Powerline? In that order. Do you have a wireless laptop that can stream well? But here's my list, in no special order:
DAP-1650
RE6500
WUMC710
TEW-800MB
Use Google to see the manufacturers. I also run 5 devices off a EX7000 and RE580D. The most important part is the router, since without a good router nothing else matters. My current router is a Netgear R8300. I have used a R8000 also. The R8200 and R7500 are full of bugs.

The DAP-1650 is the most modern looking. It's used for my Mini VOX at the moment.


----------



## mikeatx (Sep 2, 2019)

This works fine as long as your wireless network is relatively modern. I've been using Ubiquiti UAP-AC-PRO Access Points for my Tivo Mini's for 11 months without issue.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo wireless N adapter will work, given that it has short range and crap for a UI.
> There's no silver bullet here. Can't you use MoCA, Ethernet or Powerline? In that order. Do you have a wireless laptop that can stream well? But here's my list, in no special order:
> DAP-1650
> RE6500
> ...


Hi Joe,

Just curious. Why did you list Ethernet after MoCA? If you have Category cable to each TV, and a good network, wouldn't that be even better than MoCA?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> Hi Joe,
> Just curious. Why did you list Ethernet after MoCA? If you have Category cable to each TV, and a good network, wouldn't that be even better than MoCA?


Ethernet uses the router. There are a lot of routers that old and slow. If I only had one Mini and no local cable outlet where I wanted to locate the Mini, I would take the easy route and use what was available. MoCA is supported, like Ethernet so there's no difference there. MoCA has diagnostics in the TiVo for MoCA, Ethernet does not. Even some wireless bridges have error counters. I guess there could be a router with great diagnostics for each connection, but I haven't found one.

I guess since I use wireless bridges you could say I use Ethernet myself. MoCA just seems simpler when a Mini is used. I live in a very old house, not mine, that has some ugly RG-8 cables run to rooms that is over 20 years old.


----------



## jeff-4 (Mar 30, 2015)

HI. I stumbled on to this thread. I am using a travel router configured as a client, namely the TP-Link TL-WR902AC. it works and seems quite stable. I also like that it is very compact. I imagine the n-version of this, the TL-WR802N, would also serve the purpose of connecting a Mini to a TiVo unit, for a few dollars less.


----------

